# Any Impressions?



## weags77 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi all I'm fairly new to photography and have been doing some landscape HDR photos and was just looking for some opinions or critique. If you just don't like HDR that's ok but I'd rather here from those who are interested at least in it. Thank you in advance for all good and bad comments.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 10, 2012)

If you'd number them, it would be easier for people to refer to them.  My favorite is the last one in the first column.  They all have too much detail and kind of hurt the eyes looking at them. Not to say they aren't good, it's too sharp, too many small details fighting for view.  That one I referred to (last one, first column) is awesome.  Everything leads inward (waterfall from bottom-right upward toward center, the hill on either side sloping gently towards the crick.).  I like that one a lot.  Nice job.  Keep practicing.  I can't wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## weags77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply and sorry about the numbers. First post and did it from my phone. I appreciate your honesty and glad you liked one of them. About the sharpness, would you say that has more to do with my post processing or maybe a depth of field during the shot ? Or neither haha. It was my first time with this particular camera and lens and I usually just leave the camera at f/18 when doing landscapes. I'm open to any and all tips. Thanks again


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 11, 2012)

I wished I could give you really good advice but as any of these are better than any HDR I've done, I'm afraid that my thoughts would be just ones of a complete amateur.  I hope that someone with real experience will come and help you as well.


----------



## weags77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the honesty and modesty. Rare to find that on the world wide web. But please don't let being an amateur stop you from giving your opinions or sharing any knowledge you may have. And looking over your Flickr photos I could learn a thing or two from you. Nice work


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 11, 2012)

Awww, thanks.  That's very kind.  I've been practicing a lot.  I took it up heavily as a way to deal with the pain of my father's unexpected death in 2009 (as well as my grandma and my great-uncle all in the same year).    Bought my 1000D in August 2010 and have since taken 54,000+ photos.  I still have a ways to go before I have photos good enough for exhibition but I have definitely come a long way.  

TPF is the place to be if you really want to learn.  Obviously getting out there and taking lots of photos helps too.  I look forward to seeing your work as you progress.


----------



## Red_John (Dec 12, 2012)

They are very good. And you are begining now, so It's really excellent


----------



## weags77 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Red_John been at it a little over a year and trying to learn as much as i can. Thank you for taking the time to look and comment and glad you liked them.


----------



## rojam1000 (Dec 13, 2012)

nice set good to see others trying hdr


----------



## laynea24 (Dec 14, 2012)

I really like these! 1, 2, and 4 are my faves. I'm in no position to critique these as I have just started trying to accomplish HDR.


----------



## weags77 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. Here are a few more. C and C welcome. Sorry I'm trying to figure out the numbering 

1



2


----------



## Intrigue (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't have any particular experience with HDR, but you should be very proud of these; they're all good examples of HDR used right in my opinion.


----------



## weags77 (Dec 16, 2012)

Intrigue said:
			
		

> I don't have any particular experience with HDR, but you should be very proud of these; they're all good examples of HDR used right in my opinion.



Thank you. Your kind words are very much appreciated. And I haven't been hammered after posting these so hopefully I'm on the right track.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 16, 2012)

I like how the path leads into the frame in the one photo.  It'd be easier to tell you which one if they were numbered but you know which I'm talking about.  Also the old factory one looks awesome.


----------



## weags77 (Dec 20, 2012)

I finally figured out how to number them in my last thread. Haha. Thanks for putting up with me in the meantime. And that factory was just as cool looking in person. Something about those old places man.


----------



## Rainy (Dec 21, 2012)

I liked everyone of your pictures. I've seen a lot of HDR photos that just go to the extreme. I'm looking forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## weags77 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you very much. I try not to go too crazy with the effects rather keeping it as "real" as the scene was to me...so I'm glad you see that in my images...I have another thread here with a few other ones. Appreciate you taking the time to look and comment too.


----------

